# Sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết vật lý và hóa học nào bạn nên đầu tư hiện nay?



## thuhoai (27/8/18)

Loại bỏ lớp da chết là một trong những bước làm đẹp quan trọng để cải thiện sắc tố da.

Tẩy tế bào chết là một trong những bước dưỡng da quan trọng. Bước này sẽ giúp loại bỏ các tế bào già nua, thô ráp trên bề mặt da và mang đến cho bạn một làn da sáng mịn. Ngoài ra, khi các tế bào da chết được tẩy đều đặn, lỗ chân lông sẽ trở nên thông thoáng và hạn chế bị bít tắc. Dưỡng chất từ các loại mỹ phẩm nhờ đó có thể thâm nhập sâu hơn vào da. Những dấu hiệu lão hóa như nếp nhăn hay da khô cằn cũng sẽ được đẩy lùi sau khi da được làm mới.

Tuy nhiên, không phải cứ tẩy tế bào chết thì làn da sẽ trở nên rạng rỡ hơn. Nếu tẩy da chết quá thường xuyên, bạn sẽ vô tình góp phần phá hủy đi nhan sắc của mình. Bởi lớp biểu bì ngoài cùng của làn da đóng vai trò rất quan trọng trong việc giữ ẩm và ngăn chặn các chất kích ứng xâm nhập vào. Do đó, bạn cần phải hiểu được ngôn ngữ làn da mình cũng như tìm ra sản phẩm tẩy da chết thích hợp.

Hiện nay, sự đa dạng của các loại mỹ phẩm tẩy da chết mang đến cho phái đẹp rất nhiều sự lựa chọn. Có hai dạng tẩy da chết: hóa học và vật lý. Trong đó, những sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết hóa học thường bao gồm các thành phần như axit glycolic hoặc salicylic. Để sử dụng sản phẩm này, bạn chỉ cần thoa lên da. Sau đó, các thành phần AHA hoặc BHA trong mỹ phẩm tẩy da chết hóa học sẽ hoạt động bằng cách tự đào thải chất bẩn và các tế bào chết ra khỏi da hay tận sâu trong lỗ chân lông.

Ngược lại, tẩy da chết vật lý là sử dụng các sản phẩm có chứa hạt xoa nhẹ lên bề mặt da. Ngoài ra, khi sử dụng các động tác chà sát như dùng máy, khăn mặt, gel lột để làm sạch da cũng là hình thức tẩy da chết vật lý. Đối với những sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết vật lý, bạn chỉ nên áp dụng từ 1-2 lần/ tuần nhằm tránh gây tổn thương da. Vì hình thức này thường chỉ tác động lên bề mặt da và có khả năng gây ra những vết xước trên khuôn mặt.

Nếu đang tìm kiếm một sản phẩm tẩy da chết thích hợp cho làn da kể cả ở dạng hóa học hay vật lý, 8 sự lựa chọn này sẽ giúp biến đổi làn da của bạn theo chiều hướng tốt hơn.

*1. NEUTROGENA MICRODERMABRASION STARTER KIT*
Bộ máy massage mặt và tẩy tế bào chết của Neutrogena là một trong những sản phẩm tẩy da chết vật lý vô cùng dịu nhẹ. Do đó làm mờ đi các vết sẹo mụn trứng cá, làn da không đều màu hoặc những đốm đen sạm. Chế độ rung (Microdermabrasion) đích tích hợp trong sản phẩm có khả năng tác động sâu đến tế bào da, giúp da mặt săn chắc và tươi mới hơn. Một bộ sản phẩm Neutrogena Microdermabrasion Starter Kit sẽ bao gồm một thân máy có chức năng rửa mặt và có thể tháo đầu rửa để massage khô cùng các miếng bông có kem rửa được tẩm sẵn.




​*2. CERAVE RENEWING SA CLEANSER*
Mặc dù bạn được khuyên không nên tẩy da chết mỗi ngày nhưng CeraVe Renewing SA Cleanser chính là một trường hợp ngoại lệ. Sữa rửa mặt CeraVe chứa axit salicylic tẩy rửa dịu nhẹ giúp cho lỗ chân lông thông thoáng. Nếu bạn đang gặp vấn đề mụn, CeraVe Renewing SA Cleanser có thể trở thành một thói quen chăm sóc da hàng ngày. Đối với làn da dầu, việc sử dụng sữa rửa mặt có chứa axit salicylic thường xuyên sẽ giúp cho làn da không bị mụn tấn công.




​*3. CLARISONIC MIA 2 SKIN CLEANSING SYSTEM*
Mia 2 Skin Cleansing System là máy rửa mặt có khả năng làm sạch sâu hiệu quả. Sử dụng công nghệ “micro – massage”, khi sử dụng, các đầu lông chải của máy sẽ thâm nhập sâu vào lỗ chân lông, lấy đi bụi vẩn, dầu thừa hay lớp trang điểm còn trên da mặt. Chỉ cần sử dụng một loại sản phẩm tẩy rửa lên đầu bàn chải và điều chỉnh tốc độ phù hợp, các chuyển động tròn của máy sẽ giúp bạn tẩy da chết hiệu quả.




​*4. BOSCIA EXFOLIATING PEEL GEL*
boscia là một dạng gel lột tẩy da hoạt động như một chất tẩy tế bào chết vật lý và hóa học. Ngoài công dụng chính là lấy đi lớp tế bào già nua theo phương pháp cơ học, boscia còn có khả năng thấm vào da để làm sạch sâu, giúp da trở nên trắng sáng và mượt mà hơn. Đặc biệt, sản phẩm có chứa Alpha-hydroxy acid chiết xuất từ các loại trái cây khác nhau rất dịu nhẹ và thích hợp với mọi làn da.




​*5. M-61 BY BLUEMERCURY POWERGLOW PEEL*
m-61 by Bluemercury PowerGlow Peel là sản phẩm tẩy da chết một bước nhanh chóng và hiệu quả. Sự kết hợp của các acid glycolic và salicylic trong m-61 sẽ giúp loại bỏ các tế bào chết và làm thông thoáng lỗ chân lông. Nếu đang phải “chiến đấu” với mụn, đây chính là sản phẩm lý tưởng giúp cải thiện kết cấu và tổng thể làn da. Bằng cách sử dụng sản phẩm trước khi đi ngủ 3 lần/ tuần và thoa kem dưỡng ẩm, bạn sẽ thấy sự thay đổi đáng ngạc nhiên của làn da.




​*6. AVEENO POSITIVELY RADIANT SKIN BRIGHTENING EXFOLIATING DAILY SCRUB*
Sản phẩm tẩy da chết vật lý đến từ nhà Aveeno tuy có giá thành bình dân nhưng chất lượng lại vô cùng vượt trội. Với chiết xuất đậu nành tự nhiên, giàu protein, sữa rửa mặt Aveeno giúp nuôi dưỡng làn da sáng mịn và cải thiện độ săn chắc cho làn da. Ngoài ra, các hạt li ti trong sản phẩm có nguồn gốc từ tự nhiên không gây bào mòn cũng như phù hợp với mọi loại da.




​*7. DR. DENNIS GROSS SKINCARE ALPHA BETA UNIVERSAL DAILY PEEL*
Dr. Dennis Gross Skincare Alpha Beta Universal Daily Peel là một trong những sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết được yêu thích vì phù hợp mọi loại da. Những miếng pad tẩy của Dr. Dennis Gross có chứa axit alpha-hydroxy, axit glycolic, salicylic… giúp làm đều màu và cải thiện kết cấu của làn da. Chỉ sau quá trình sử dụng 2 miếng pad lần lượt có công dụng tẩy tế bào chết và trung hòa AHA, làn da bạn sẽ trở nên rạng rỡ hơn.




​*8. DERMADOCTOR KAKADU C INTENSIVE PEEL PADS*
Sản phẩm tẩy da chết DERMAdoctor có chức năng mang đến một làn da sáng màu, mịn màng và rạng ngời hơn. Với chiết xuất từ mận kakadu – một trong những loại trái cây giàu vitamin C nhất cộng hưởng công thức chuyên sâu gồm AHA và BHA, những miếng pad Kakadu C ™ Intensive Peel sẽ tăng cường chất chống oxy hóa giúp bảo vệ làn da khỏi tổn thương các gốc tự do. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm này còn cấp ẩm, thích hợp với mọi loại da.




​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

